# Should ginger haired bodybuilders tan?



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

If you are a bodybuilder and want to show or just look good, but you have ginger hair and very pale skin, would tanning look wrong or should you bronze up anyway?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

No you should be executed


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

lol racist!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

are you ginger?

if not, weird question my friend. Very weird.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol

Anyway I know a whole host of ginger lads on mt2 and they look fine (slight ****). Look at Wes Brown.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

I am very light ginger haired and got pale skin. However, would like slightly darker skin but I burn in the sun lol. Shall i just embrace my paleness or is there an alternative?

Serious question btw.


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

lol Dont Worrie Mate The Wife Is A Day Walker Aswell And She Looks Ok Tanned Up


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

body stocking n a wig mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

freeline said:


> Look at Wes Brown.


You've got me confused now lol... is he a black man that's died his hair ginger or is he a ginger man on mt2


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

brown shoes polish for the competition day is an healty option, from the golden era of BB, ginger or not ....


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I do. then shave my head shortly after.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Why not break the mahogany trend and get as pale as you can? Iv never seen an emo/goth bodybuilder.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Eugh gingers........ i was just sick a little in my mouth.......


----------

